# breeding question



## angelsdontki11 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a 55g tank with four 4 inch redbellies,a 3 inch red a 2 inch red and a 1 1/2 inch red, and one 4 inch black piranha. Could you tell me what the chances of any of them breeding are? Thanks


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Zero chance.







You have way too many piranhas in the tank. The black at some point will start to kill off your reds. The black needs to be moved to his own tank-what type is it? Is this a newly established tank?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You never put a black in with any other fish. It needs it's own tank. And it woud not surprise me if the 1.5" is already gone. P's need to be fairly close in size to cohab together. Read read read.


----------

